# The shipping concern threads should not be in a locked section



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Here is the prime example: Sax on the Web Forum

Placing this sub heading in the classified section makes it impossible to exchange valuable information. It needs to be somehwere that is not locked from comment.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree, and it has been like that for a while for some odd reason.. But as it's all destined to change very soon in the Meerkatplace I wouldn't worry. If it doesn't get sorted with the proposed changes I will shout at somebody.


----------

